# Help with Cabomba Purple!



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

I bought some Cabomba purple (red) Cabomba pulcherrima. And it was growing fine. Nice and tall and some nice color. I had to trim a couple of times and replanted the trimmings and now there's like nothing left! It all just kind of got scrawny and pretty much disappeared. I almost have nothing left.:icon_roll I have Co2 and plenty of light. I feed Yamato green twice a week. Any idea what happened? Other plants are doing great. 

Thanks !


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Every cabomba species does absolutely horrible for me. I have given it everything I can and it always ends up loosing all of its leaves. If you have high enough light, you can try ambula (not the sessiflora) and it looks similar, but a brighter green.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of filling that space with wisteria. Easy to grow, bushy and interesting leaf shape. Also good for keeping nutrients in check. One of these days I'll be done!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a few stems of Wisteria, that very quickly turned into a bush, then it turned into an invasion force.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

Good. I can use an invasion force!


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2011)

Noahma said:


> I had a few stems of Wisteria, that very quickly turned into a bush, then it turned into an invasion force.


LOL, just yesterday I threw out a buckets worth of the invasion force. Cool plant but needs to be kept in check.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

It certainly is a high maintenance plant. I love how it can transition from low to high light with different leaf shapes. There are only a few plants like that.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Cambomba does AWESOME floating. I had it in my outdoor shaded pond which got about 0 light for several years and always ended throwing stuff out. I think it just need atmospheric contact to do well? And some plants lose their root systems and die when topped.


----------



## Disco Dan (Mar 17, 2011)

Punchybird said:


> I bought some Cabomba purple (red) Cabomba pulcherrima. And it was growing fine. Nice and tall and some nice color. I had to trim a couple of times and replanted the trimmings and now there's like nothing left! It all just kind of got scrawny and pretty much disappeared. I almost have nothing left.:icon_roll I have Co2 and plenty of light. I feed Yamato green twice a week. Any idea what happened? Other plants are doing great.
> 
> Thanks !


Do you have much water circulation? 

The only tanks I have successfully kept Cabomba have had very little water flow. The lighting, fert etc have been very similar accross the different tanks - the major difference has only been the level of water flow around the tank. 

May not be the reason but it is enough for me to be testing a new batch with powerhead turned off for a few weeks.


----------



## Punchybird (May 2, 2010)

Interesting, considering I just has a spray bar put in, and they were doing fine before that. Wow.


----------

